# Happy Birthday Beardy! (aka Bryan Leung Kar Yan)



## Stickgrappler (Jan 21, 2014)

Didn't have a chance to post here yesterday, it was Beardy's 65th Bday! Posted 4 movies in celebration!

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/01/happy-65th-birthday-bryan-beardy-leung_20.html
http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/01/bryan-leung-as-huo-yuan-jia-in-legend.html
http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/01/bryan-leung-in-victim-1980-full-movie.html
http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/01/bryan-leung-thundering-mantis-1980.html

Happy Birthday Bryan Leung!


----------



## Takai (Jan 21, 2014)

.


----------

